# CG rescues 9 near Pensacola Pass



## davidwallis61 (Nov 2, 2021)

U.S. Coast Guard rescues 9 boaters after vessel runs aground near Pensacola Pass


PENSACOLA, Fla. -- The U. S. Coast Guard rescued nine boaters whose vessel ran aground and took on water near the Pensacola Pass Saturday. Members of the U. S.




weartv.com





So what's the details?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I wonder if it hit the jettie


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> I wonder if it hit the jettie



Jettie: Girls name

Jetty: Bunch of rocks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> Jettie: Girls name
> 
> Jetty: Bunch of rocks


Never knew Jettie was a girl's name.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe that jetty that juts off Ft. McRae ? 

Seen goobers flying over it bunch of times and waiting for someone to rip their outboard off when the tide is lower.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

Or the floating Mass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamac (Oct 20, 2009)

Over on FB everyone is saying they his the Mass.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I’d be willing to bet the old Mass got another one. Said they were 2 miles off the pass so that’s be about right. Bummer!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

fishnfool said:


> I’d be willing to bet the old Mass got another one. Said they were 2 miles off the pass so that’s be about right. Bummer!


Yep! I was thinking the same. Two miles out. So are the going to salvage it or let there be more structure there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Two miles was where it was at a couple years ago, fellas. Keep up.


----------



## davidwallis61 (Nov 2, 2021)

The CG says it is marked with a buoy 150 yards away. That is nowhere close to where it would do any good to warn someone unfamiliar with a poorly placed warship reef barely below the water ALL THE TIME.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

We were at the Mass on Thursday when, what looked like a brand new Boat with quads pulls up behind us. I hollered out "THE MASS" and he stopped and reversed real quick. Id say within a foot of the mass with the bow because I did not hear the crunch. The fella on the front says, yep....I can see it right here and it has bait on it. I face palmed and they moved away from it. I told my fishing buddy, I just saved a boat from eating the Mass. What an amazing boat.


----------



## davidwallis61 (Nov 2, 2021)

Looks like that used to be a really nice and probably well equipped boat. Operating a boat is easy, the navigation stuff is where we get in trouble.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Think this will give the coast guard enough reason to properly mark the wreck with a bouy or will they just wait until someone is killed in the most predictable accident waiting to happen?


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

davidwallis61 said:


> Looks like that used to be a really nice and probably well equipped boat. Operating a boat is easy, the navigation stuff is where we get in trouble.


I don’t know man…… I’m usually pretty quick to find blame somewhere, but 2 miles offshore and 150 yards from a marker buoy I’m not staring at my machine all the time. I remember the first time I saw waves breaking on the Mass and the “what the F” thoughts that entered my head. Wouldn’t take much for someone to hit it. It desperately needs to be marked better IYAM. Maybe more details will lay blame at the captain’s feet, but right now I blame the coast guard or whoever is supposed to mark things like that


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Not the first time it has been hit. Very experienced captains have had incidents at the USS Massachusetts. Years ago the Entertainer hit it. Hopefully everyone is ok. Boats can be replaced, lives cannot.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

davidwallis61 said:


> ….,,a poorly placed warship reef barely below the water ALL THE TIME.


It was NOT sunk for a reef. It was for target practice. It was LONG BEFORE anyone was thinking about fishing reefs.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Remember when you could see it from Ft McRee?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Think this will give the coast guard enough reason to properly mark the wreck with a bouy or will they just wait until someone is killed in the most predictable accident waiting to happen?


I tried last year. I contacted the FWC about it. (Very nice person to e-mail with) I was informed that it would be NOAA, the Coast Guard or the Army Corp of Engineers. Gave me : (and they recommended that you reach out to Robert Turpin, Escambia County Marine Resources Manager: Senior Staff. They said Robert is highly knowledgeable about local navigational hazards and the Massachusetts specifically.)
his is the answer I received from the FL Department of State:

" While the wreck is part of the Shipwreck Preserves program, buoying it as a hazard to navigation is outside of our jurisdiction. NOAA is responsible for mapping hazards to navigation, and this wreck is already included on nautical charts and within AWOIS data. Boaters may be able to request the wreck be buoyed by reaching out to the Army Corps of Engineers or the Coast Guard, especially if it is causing multiple issues."

I hope this is helpful, let me know if you have any other questions!

As you can see, I made no headway. But I never did contact Robert Turpin like she suggested, I just gave up assuming I was wasting my time.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, a 40'er got the Mass. Of all the days the Mass wasn't floating around, this guy nails it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

*Scuttling[edit]*
_Massachusetts_ was struck from the Naval Vessel Register on 22 November 1920, and loaned to the United States Department of War, then used as a target ship for experimental artillery. She was scuttled in shallow water in the Gulf of Mexico, off Pensacola, on 6 January 1921, and bombarded by the coastal batteries of Fort Pickens and by railway artillery. On 20 February 1925, the Department of War returned her wreck to the US Navy, which offered her for scrap, but no acceptable bids were received.[14] Another attempt to sell her for scrap was made in 1956, but the State of Florida prevented this.
Eventually _Massachusetts_ was declared the property of the State of Florida, by the Supreme Court of Florida. On 10 June 1993—the centennial anniversary of her launching—the site became the fourth Florida Underwater Archaeological Preserve. In 2001, the wreck also was added to the National Register of Historic Places, and it still serves as an artificial reef and diving spot.[37] _Massachusetts_' figurehead is on display in Dahlgren Hall, at the United States Naval Academy, in Annapolis, Maryland.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty sure I saw the CG boat taking the crew and passengers in, had to have been them a bunch of wet civilians not looking happy.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Wonder if when they commissioned her in the late 1890's that they even considered the possibility that she'd still be taking out other vessels more than 125 years later!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Wonder if when they commissioned her in the late 1890's that they even considered the possibility that she'd still be taking out other vessels more than 125 years later!


And to think it was said to be one of the worst battleships ever made


----------



## davidwallis61 (Nov 2, 2021)

https://www.obawebsite.com/coast-guard-rescues-nine-boaters-two-miles-south-of-pensacola-pass



I don't do fakebook, seeing the comments about this incident makes me confident FB is mostly drama and misinformation.


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Attitude said:


> I don’t know man…… I’m usually pretty quick to find blame somewhere, but 2 miles offshore and 150 yards from a marker buoy I’m not staring at my machine all the time. I remember the first time I saw waves breaking on the Mass and the “what the F” thoughts that entered my head. Wouldn’t take much for someone to hit it. It desperately needs to be marked better IYAM. Maybe more details will lay blame at the captain’s feet, but right now I blame the coast guard or whoever is supposed to mark things like that


Agreed, as I had the same WTF experience in my skiff on a calm winter day many years ago (nobody fishing it to give one a clue). LY-zer's experience with our government reminds me of this recent bureaucratic tale while the Bonhomme Richard burned at dock in San Diego. >> Brown directed his staff to contact U.S. 3rd Fleet around 12:30 p.m., but 3rd Fleet’s position was, “The ship’s in maintenance, it’s not our problem.”


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

What makes it even more confusing is a lot of boaters might see that red buoy and think "red right return" when coming back in from the west. Then run right over it. I think it should be a yellow hazard buoy that's closer than 150 yards.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Something, cuz what they have currently is not working.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread needs some CCC insight.


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

MrFish said:


> This thread needs some CCC insight.


I'm painfully aware of CCP. What's CCC?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Words from an old man who started fishing the Mass before GPS and as invented...they make these pieces of paper called CHARTS... the Mass is clearly marked on charts...along with the rock piles, jetties, docks and everything else boaters relying on GPS seem to find the hard way. That wreck has been sitting there in the same spot for damn near 100 years. If people can't remember that, shut off their GPS/electronic charts and buy some paper charts.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FreeBarnacleBill said:


> I'm painfully aware of CCP. What's CCC?


That was a guy who thought it was a whale or shark and was chasing it around the gulf. Rumor has it he still out there searching for it


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The Mass and the Graffiti bridge.... 2 undisputed heavyweight champions of Pensacoooollllaaaaaa 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The thing about the mass buoy being too far away is, how would that big coast guard buoy tender get close enough to the buoy to service it without endangering the tender boat on the mass. That big tender draws enough water to hit the mass from forward to aft. There is two gun barbets that are close to the surface. The shallowest one is on south end closest to the red buoy.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

sealark said:


> The thing about the mass buoy being too far away is, how would that big coast guard buoy tender get close enough to the buoy to service it without endangering the tender boat on the mass. That big tender draws enough water to hit the mass from forward to aft. There is two gun barbets that are close to the surface. The shallowest one is on south end closest to the red buoy.


I dont disagree, but a USCG small boat or even the 45 could deploy one of those small yellow hazard buoys closer to it


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

sealark said:


> The thing about the mass buoy being too far away is, how would that big coast guard buoy tender get close enough to the buoy to service it without endangering the tender boat on the mass.


I would just guess, and say from the south side. It would not have to go in between the buoy and the Mass that I know of, but I have never worked one of those things.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody know the boat make? blackfin?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Why not just chain a buoy to it or have 4 around it?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish they would have piled up bridge sections so I could stand up there and get bait and sell it right there.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

jwilson1978 said:


> Why not just chain a buoy to it or have 4 around it?


Actually, four around it is not a bad idea. Would have to be yellow so cannot be confused.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Anybody know the boat make? blackfin?


not sure on make


----------



## davidwallis61 (Nov 2, 2021)

One would think buoys are impossible to come by since only ONE is in place. The loss of that boat ( the insurance losses comeback to ALL of us) would have paid for several buoys, their placement and maintenance for generations to come. Like many have said, a single red marker can lead to confusion of where the Mass. really lies if someone is unfamiliar with it. A hazard over 300 feet long X 60 feet wide and 0 foot depth definitely requires a more distinct buoy placement and arrangement around the perimeter of the Mass. The next boat that hits it may not have a survival story for the boaters.
Yes it's charted, but MANY people running a boat in 20 feet of water, 1.5 miles offshore, daytime conditions will not concentrate on a chartplotter, especially when you see shipwrecks or obstructions annotated on charts routinely without incident, it's the notes that will kill you.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

davidwallis61 said:


> .... The next boat that hits it may not have a survival story for the boaters....


In 1962, a childhood neighborhood friend of mine from Ft Walton died while trying to dive the Massachusetts. He was 14. The memory has stayed with me all these years.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The light on the maker buoy for the Mass has a much shorter repeat time (indicating a hazard) than the navigation makers for the channel. Granted not many recreational boaters know that and even if you do it's still a little challenging sometimes picking it out of the lights behind it when coming back in after dark.. I've been coming and going out of Pensacola Pass for the last 25 years or so and it still makes me nervous. So much so that If I'm coming in from the west I make a point of hitting the outer maker and just following the channel all the way in.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Come on guys, the answer is so simple why there are no warning buoys around the Mass.

*HELLOOOO, It's Because the Damn thing keeps Floating Around *


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Coast Guard Rescues Nine Boaters Near Pensacola Pass : NorthEscambia.com 

USCG got to them in 9 minutes. Not bad. Not bad


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

They were already out there for the Blues Show,, but yes.. Still impressive.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

davidwallis61 said:


> Yes it's charted


And been there how many years? 101? I mean I'm not even originally from here and I don't drive a big boat, but even I know about the Mass. Matter of fact, I went out at low tide during winter on a calm day several years ago just to pull up next to the visible turret mount, mark it, and then side-scanned the whole wreck to make sure I had both of them marked precisely for avoidance purposes. This was of course before it floated away and then returned like a spawning salmon....

The Mass is not a big secret. Look I wouldn't mind seeing a hazard bouy sticking right out of the middle of the taller turret mount, I think that's do-able and reasonable because it's there and people hit it once in a while, but doesn't the responsibility of a boat captain of a 50-foot vessel with 9 people on board hitting a long-known and charted hazard enter into this? It's not like it's not charted.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Isn't that a little like saying you should know every tax law because it's in the book?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"This was of course before it floated away and then returned like a spawning salmon...." Haaahhahhahha!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Why not just chain a buoy to it or have 4 around it?


Probably because it wouldn't be too difficult and makes a lot of sense!! Hit at high speed and someone could die.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I saw we go put a big ass PFF flag on the turret.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yep Miss green jeans Would be all over that tryin to Give CRPA tickets


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

This doesn't exactly scream - "you are going to possibly die if you run over this".


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A large percentage of "boaters" these days have never looked at a chart and wouldn't know a nav aid from a mooring buoy. On the bright side, somebody's making big bucks on drydock and fiberglass repairs.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Of all the stupid laws, regulations and whatever else our government overlords put in place to protect us from our own stupidity, this seems like a no brainer. The fact that "a large percentage of boaters these days have never looked at a chart and wouldn't know a nav aid from a mooring buoy" to me would be the reason to mark it more clearly, not just have all the various organizations finger point and say look at the charts you idiot. 

Most of us on here know it's there and some of us think it's floating around, but marking it better would really be for those that aren't as familiar with these waters or are just getting started. Look at how they mark up these oyster beds they put in the bays. What I've never understood is, was that red buoy originally much closer to it and it shifted in a storm or something? Or did the smart folks at NOAA/CG/ACOE or whoever decide putting it 400 yards away was the very best option?


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

boomshakalaka said:


> Of all the stupid laws, regulations and whatever else our government overlords put in place to protect us from our own stupidity, this seems like a no brainer. The fact that "a large percentage of boaters these days have never looked at a chart and wouldn't know a nav aid from a mooring buoy" to me would be the reason to mark it more clearly, not just have all the various organizations finger point and say look at the charts you idiot.
> 
> Most of us on here know it's there and some of us think it's floating around, but marking it better would really be for those that aren't as familiar with these waters or are just getting started. Look at how they mark up these oyster beds they put in the bays. What I've never understood is, was that red buoy originally much closer to it and it shifted in a storm or something? Or did the smart folks at NOAA/CG/ACOE or whoever decide putting it 400 yards away was the very best option?


A very sensible comment. In the Mobile area When they build new jetties to protect the coast from erosion they put up a marker about every two hundred feet to warn about below water rocks. Even though the jetties stick out of the water at least a couple of feet at high tide. I realize the water is a lot deeper out at the Mass, but a buoy close to each end would not seem to be too much to ask. 

But here is my thought. If someone decided on a plan to improve safety at the Mass, and then a boater died, the someone who made the plan might get the blame. And one thing no one who works for the government at any level want is to be held responsible for a problem.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

If someone wants to donate an anchor ball and chain, I'll be glad to tie it off to the wreck. Unfortunately, it'll probably be stolen within a week.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

salty_dawg said:


> If someone wants to donate an anchor ball and chain, I'll be glad to tie it off to the wreck. Unfortunately, it'll probably be stolen within a week.


I'm thinking something like this, in yellow, with DANGER on it? I am checking to see how much they cost. Regulatory Buoy | Channel Markers | Walsh Marine Products


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

OldMan-theSea said:


> In 1962, a childhood neighborhood friend of mine from Ft Walton died while trying to dive the Massachusetts. He was 14. The memory has stayed with me all these years.


Journal 26 March 1962
Clipping from Pensacola News Journal - Newspapers.com
Clipping from Pensacola News Journal - Newspapers.com

News 26 March 1962
Clipping from The Pensacola News - Newspapers.com
Clipping from The Pensacola News - Newspapers.com


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your friend!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Words from an old man who started fishing the Mass before GPS and as invented...they make these pieces of paper called CHARTS... the Mass is clearly marked on charts...along with the rock piles, jetties, docks and everything else boaters relying on GPS seem to find the hard way. That wreck has been sitting there in the same spot for damn near 100 years. If people can't remember that, shut off their GPS/electronic charts and buy some paper charts.


I used to write checks at the grocery store too😀


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I used to write checks at the grocery store too😀


Would deciding not to write checks or checking your balance affect your life? Yes...it would.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

^ BINGO!!

Of course I'm sure there would still be plenty of dumbasses that would take it literally and "wreck" into it trying to see what was under the buoys, but at least the rest of us would know exactly where it was without having to get out the paper chart, plotter and sextant. 😁


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Put the buoys around the mass and then there will be more boats getting bashed then the 2 boats that hit it in the last many years. Learn the GPS it is clearly marked. Keep it zoomed in so you can see it as you are close to it.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Like putting a stop sign 150 feet before the intersection.... I never understood why the don't disconnect the buoy from it's anchoring piece, tow it over to the Mass with small boats, and attach it to the Mass....🤔 Don't need a big buoy tender.

Would the buoy drag the Mass around?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I checked with one company and the real-deal buoys are too expensive for a fun project at $450 + a couple of hundred in potential shipping. I guess we could spray paint a milk jug yellow and tie that on. 









Lake Floats: 1428 Float Collar Buoy | Float Collar Can Buoy


1428 Float Collar Buoys graphics are solid vinyl. Completely foam filled, with urethane foam that meet or exceed United States Coast Guard requirements




walshmarineproducts.com


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just get a 55 gallon plastic barrel or two paint it yellow.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Just get a 55 gallon plastic barrel or two paint it yellow.


And put some reflective tape around it!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

And we need a lighthouse that works to find our way in at night!

Mark me down as money don't fix stupid. Even rich people need to watch where they roll-row.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

wld1985 said:


> Just get a 55 gallon plastic barrel or two paint it yellow.


Can’t take down 3 barrels!


----------



## Jpsimms57 (Apr 24, 2020)

kingfish501 said:


> Words from an old man who started fishing the Mass before GPS and as invented...they make these pieces of paper called CHARTS... the Mass is clearly marked on charts...along with the rock piles, jetties, docks and everything else boaters relying on GPS seem to find the hard way. That wreck has been sitting there in the same spot for damn near 100 years. If people can't remember that, shut off their GPS/electronic charts and buy some paper charts.


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Jpsimms57 (Apr 24, 2020)

boomshakalaka said:


> This doesn't exactly scream - "you are going to possibly die if you run over this".
> 
> View attachment 1092683


This does!


----------



## Jpsimms57 (Apr 24, 2020)

lastcast said:


> Isn't that a little like saying you should know every tax law because it's in the book?


Never seen a tax law that could kill ya and eight others!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Jpsimms57 said:


> This does!


An app with comments? Sure they could also just come read this thread.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jpsimms57 said:


> This does!
> View attachment 1092733


You have to take in consideration People that hit it I would think they don't know its there. Anything like that should be marked for safety. Yes stupidity happens spend a hour at a boat ramp. we all know that. Its just dumb with the amount of money spent on other buoys and what knot that this has not been done. And what happens if you happen to lose your chart plotter in that area especially in low light.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Isn't that a little like saying you should know every tax law because it's in the book?


If I did taxes. Yes 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> And what happens if you happen to lose your chart plotter in that area especially in low light.


Step one...DROP YOUR SPEED DOWN TO IDLE

Step two...USE A PAPER CHART.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Orientate your location to the lighthouse light, if it's at your 12 o'clock or to your left, slowly motor east away from the Mass.
If it's (lighthouse) is to your right, slowly head WNW until you're near the beach, then slowly motor east to the pass.

If your completely without navigational aids and visibility is near or at zero, drop anchor and spend the night until daybreak.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> If I did taxes. Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Right, never did your own! I'm sure he doesn't Captain a boat for a living either.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Navy heavy big tandem roter helicopter hook an anchor or a clump of junk, concret with chain and a medium size floating buoy. Hovver over the circular barbet or turret as most call it. 
Hit the release and buoy is set in the shallowest part of the Mass. The helocopter should be able to see the round of wreck. I would be happy  to put a marker buoy in center of barbet if required. Also leave the existing buoy in place as a warning. I know a helicopter will lift the weight I have hooked up aircraft engines and wreckage to one of those tandem roter helos.


----------



## Flightpipe (Mar 15, 2017)

Interesting update on the Buoy at the Mass. from the last incident. I will believe it when I see it, but I am hoping this actually happens.

USCG Safe Boating D8 - Hull Truth Username 
Senior Member

UPDATE:

Until this incident, I was unaware of the history of the Massachusetts. I took occasion to discuss the way it is marked with our waterways and ATON team. While the way the wreck was marked met the legal standard, we asked ourselves if we could mark it better with modern technology and vessels.

We are going to change the way the Massachusetts is marked. The initial marking was likely established based on the capability of our old buoy tending cutters. We have newer cutters with much better maneuverability and positioning systems and buoys with a longer service interval. We are still ironing out details, planning and budgeting. We think we are going to be able to triangulate it with 3 large buoys. Buoys small enough for our shallower draft boats to install do not survive in an open water environment, so it has to be larger buoys that only our ATON cutters are capable of installing. Shoaling precludes marking 4 corners.

I appreciate all of your input.
*__*
DISCLAIMER: I have created this Coast Guard account to better avail myself to the recreational boating public that I serve. Please feel free to ask questions on the open forum where others will have the benefit of seeing the responses and engaging in discussion. You may also PM me here, email me at [email protected] or call my office phone at 504-671-2148. I work for the Coast Guard's 8th District, but can help connect you with Coast Guard resources anywhere.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad the government is stepping in to help some of y'all. Them buoys should also tell you to not put your anus up to the outdrive portion of a jetski.


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

> > Interesting update on the Buoy at the Mass. from the last incident. I will believe it when I see it, but I am hoping this actually happens. <<


Amen. "We are with the government and here to help you."

I buzzed by MASS marker yesterday, headed into the pass after running east from Alabama Point. Yes, it is clearly marked on charts, paper and electronic, but that damn red buoy - especially with red channel markers nearby - is akin to mermaids of old ... "Come hither, fine seaman. You've safe passage in this channel...BOOM" 

Kudos to Coastie Barnard for trying to make it right.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well what happens when it starts floating around? Them bouys ain't gonna be no good then. 
Thinking they should put a GPS locator beacon on it too.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It makes it difficult to find bait when that thing moves around so much. I feel the government should deploy the anchor on it to keep it in one place. Vessels adrift like this can be a hazard to navigation.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Wouldn't a large hazard buoy (or two) closer to the actual wreck be effective? We were out there on Tuesday during a good high tide, we could not see the stack and didn't want to find it the hard way.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> Wouldn't a large hazard buoy (or two) closer to the actual wreck be effective? We were out there on Tuesday during a good high tide, we could not see the stack and didn't want to find it the hard way.


The Coastie that posted on THT said they were going to triangulate it with three large buoys. Best solution I have heard.
Other than deploying her anchor of course…..🤔


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Paul Barnard has been on there for years.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Go out on a calm day during a winter low and mark it yourself with your sonar. That's what I did. My boat's bottom machine has very specific markings of both turret mounts so I can feel good about knowing where I am in that area. I accidentally bumped the western turret with my lower unit during the drift but I feel good that I got a specific mark on where it's located in the process.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great idea for 3 buoys around it. Big problem with that 3 buoys is everyone will use the buoys to tie off to to dive or fish. Still like the idea of one buoy in the barbet, turret. 

 to the coast guard for trying whatever decided on.


----------

